# Multis vs Rats? (Breeding and Feeding)



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

ok so i want to breed either multis or rats. people have said once your snake eats multis it decreases the value as they are very hard to get back to eating rats
others have said this is a myth and will easily eat rats after multis

only thing is i know multis are alot cleaner less smelling rodents than rats and are the more natural choice for the snake as that what they have in their homelands

i would also prefer to breed multis rather than rats but rats are easier to get hold of

i want to hear some opinions on this before i decide which to do

hopefully there are people with experience in regards the converting back to rats etc
not that ill be selling the snakes i currently have, but when i have a successful season i should imagine i would be selling some babie snakes

lets hear your comments 
and thanks


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

I find multi's generate a better feeding response and the snakes seem to grow quicker. I think they are also the healthier option for royal pythons. 

I think once multis become more readily available it will cease to effect valuation and more and more people are starting to breed them. 

In my own collection I have found that if a royal misses a few feeds offering a multi can kick start it, never had a problem getting them back on to rats by using a little scenting.


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I feed both to mine never had a problem switching from one to the other


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Do either if you breed them? I'm gunna hopefully build a small rack with 4 levels maybe and breed them over the weekend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

never had a problem switching back, i regularly give them different rodents for variety.
like previously said i too feel they grow much quicker on multis over rats.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Cool just need to find somewhere to get some now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bladerunner (Nov 20, 2010)

Have to agree with what has been said so far.
I started breeding them a while back and the couple of snakes i feed them to are growing well. 

Multis breed well and have large litters but they take a little while to reach full adult size.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

As bladerunner says, easy to breed but they do take a while to grow to adulthood


----------



## Aqua_jeeper (Aug 17, 2009)

How long are we talking from pup to adult size?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Aqua_jeeper said:


> How long are we talking from pup to adult size?


I find they get to 60-70 grams quite quickly but from 70-100+ takes months.
Expect 6 months before they get to a good 100+ grams from being born.


----------



## rats-r-us (May 26, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> Cool just need to find somewhere to get some now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 
How many do you want? I breed them.


----------



## jin1978 (May 8, 2010)

markhill said:


> I find they get to 60-70 grams quite quickly but from 70-100+ takes months.
> Expect 6 months before they get to a good 100+ grams from being born.


Roughly how long is it for them to get to 60-70g ?


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

rats-r-us said:


> How many do you want? I breed them.


Where about are you? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

jin1978 said:


> Roughly how long is it for them to get to 60-70g ?


Not really times it but I's guess at around 4 months


----------

